# Most Sinister building you have seen ?



## dogyears (Aug 11, 2005)

The most sinister building here in Singapore would probabily be the pearl bank apartments near outram park

http://www.pearlbankapartments.com/

The photos here don't really do the building justice - the building is much older now and it still sits alone on a hill like a crumbling castle - It's something right out of a noir science fiction film ... 

What's the most sinister building you know of ?


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

You think that is sinister?

These four tower blocks are in Glasgow, Scotland (BELIEVE me when I say that not all of Glasgow is like this, lol :lol: ). Talk about apocolyptic, eh?










Have you ever seen anything as scary as that? 


What about Glasgow Cathedral?










I love Glasgow because its just full of atmosphere.


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

The fact that it makes the entire city block grey and depressing makes the Marriot in Yorkville the most sinister looking POS in Toronto. *Notables: The Nightmare on Elm Street.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Sears Tower.


----------



## Peter The Great (Sep 28, 2002)

The incomplete Ryugyong hotel in Pyongyang, North Korea.


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

How is this for a haunted mansion right in the heart of the City of Melbourne: 









Looks like it hasn't been touched above the ground floor in 100 years!


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

Dead link :-(


----------



## brummad (Nov 20, 2002)

if you want sinsister look no further than dartmoor prison on a cold winters night...if you can drive across the moor and thru princetown going east you wont be able to stop the car due to legal restrictons incase a prisoner escapes and hijacks you lol but when you get to the prison museum get out and look at the most horrificly chilling sight..the mist rolls over the top of the hill and down onto the vile imposing prison at the foot of the hill. it seriously is a creepy sight especially when you think of who is in there


----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

My University's (Uni of Bath) brutalist pedestrian area known as the Parade... the perfect incentive when studying architecture to try as hard as possible to make nice spaces. Truly vile and stuck on top of a massive hill this area provides a perfect wind tunnel for the aeronautical engineers.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

The most sinister I've seen is Mirador/Chung King Mansions & its cousins in Hong Kong.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2005)

The Dakota, the Ansonia and the Dorilton in NYC are all 19th century contenders. The Dorilton probably wins. Roosevelt Island is amazingly bleak and threatening-looking--it's featured in the recent film "Dark Water."

The most frightening building I've ever seen is the Danvers Insane Asylum in MA. It appears in the film "Session 9," which also recounts the actual building's truly evil history.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

RenCen

Honorable Mention: These buildings in Albany, NY are bizarre. They creep me out. They look like they belong in the skyline of some futuristic dystopic city.


----------



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

``The American Internationalal scares the s*** out of me.


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

Good grief those buildings in Albany are strange. Eeep - they dont really look real - i did a google search and they look bizarre from almost every angle. 

Creepy.

Great thread, btw - keep it up! (No-one has posted a picture more sinister than my Glaswegian block of flats yet, though - lol 

The challenge is on!


----------



## firmanhadi (Aug 3, 2005)

*Michigan Central Station in Detroit*












Pictures Copyright 1999 - 2004, David Kohrman


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Sinister and fascinating: Unhex Nani-Nani in Tokyo by Philippe Starck:


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

firmanhadi said:


> Pictures Copyright 1999 - 2004, David Kohrman


Under demolition?


----------



## dogyears (Aug 11, 2005)

Good grief, Michigan Central Station in Detroit is such an awesome ruin. I believe a scene from "The island" was filmed there (can't confirm it, but the place bears striking resemblance).


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

So grand, what happened?


----------



## firmanhadi (Aug 3, 2005)

Michigan Centarl Station has never been used to its full capacity since it was opened in the 30s. This is partly due its wrong location. Passengers had to take an intraurban rail from downtown to reach it. This connection to downtown was discontinued after the Great Depression, made the station even more isolated.

In 1978 $1.2 million worth of renovations begin. These include new track, bus facilities, and cleaning. The offices were used by Conrail. These bright days did not last. Passenger traffic declined so severely that the decision was made to close the facility. On January 5, 1988 the building was permanently closed.

Open throughout much of the 90's, the station has been vandalized. Its plaster and brass details were gutted out by scavengers. Currently there has been discussion of its renovation as the new Detroit Police headquarters or an office for the Department of Homeland Security.

_Excerpt from www.forgottendetroit.com_


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*State Capitol in Albany, NY*


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

dogyears said:


> The most sinister building here in Singapore would probabily be the pearl bank apartments near outram park
> 
> http://www.pearlbankapartments.com/
> 
> ...


Pics of Pearl Bank Apartments, one of many Brutalist buildings built in the 1970s:

pic by babystan03









pic by baqthier









closeup of facade


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

One of the Albany buildings has a cousin in Boston .. the city hall building :


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Cà Dario in Venice

All owners of this house are died in tragic circumstances.

The First owners of the house were the daughter illegittimate of Giovanni Dario and the husband, both ended in misery and subsequently died

Arbit Abdoll, rich trader of diamonds all lost its riches little after some become owner

Charles Briggs, an American who escaped from Italy for a presumed scandal died kills.

Among owners also the manager of "Who" and Raul Gardini (the king of chemical industry) , both are died in tragic circumstances. 
(Sorry for my english)


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Ryugeong Hotel is pretty sinister looking, as are the Capitol buildings in Albany.


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

Standing underneath and looking up to the Crystal Palace transmitter used to scare me.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

might be contaversial, but i realy think the sydney opera house has a sinister side to it....

one part eating another eating another... a little subliminal but its there!


----------



## Oriolus (Feb 4, 2004)

Ryugyong Hotel is the definition of sinister:









Thread about it is here if you didn't notice:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=241997&page=1&pp=20

Triumph Palace in Moscow (almost completed) can look pretty sinister too.


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

hydrogen said:


> RenCen
> 
> Honorable Mention: These buildings in Albany, NY are bizarre. They creep me out. They look like they belong in the skyline of some futuristic dystopic city.


I agree. When I went past them on the highway, its creepy only seeing that tall building out of no where.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

I just finished reading an article about these Albany buildings (the whole group of buildings is called "Nelson Rockefeller Empire State Plaza"). The article was a bit long, but very informative and fascinating. It's amazing how so many complex factors resulted in the construction of the Empire State Plaza.

http://www.lofaber.com/albany/essaymaking.html


----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

Oriolus said:


> Ryugyong Hotel is the definition of sinister:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Ryugyong Hotel looks almost exactly how I picture the four pyrmids that house the different ministries of BigBrother in George Orwells 1984 - And I don't think many things could be more sinister than that. :runaway:


----------



## Architorture (Sep 22, 2004)

rockefeller center in albany certainly is creepy... especially when you are actually in the space


----------



## mikep (Apr 7, 2005)

77 Elm St. (The Nightmare on Elmstreet) in Toronto is just hideous


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

Simon Fraser University in Vancouver looks pretty brutal 




























It's on top of Burnaby Mountain so at least it has good views:


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Singapore Power Building. Most government buildings built in the 1970s are Brutalist.


----------



## crazyevildude (Aug 15, 2005)

Vanman said:


> Simon Fraser University in Vancouver looks pretty brutal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like where the Tolon live on Stargate SG:1....I wonder if that's where they filmed it.
It's not sinister at all in that, I suppose it alot depends on how the building is presented and the conditions of the photo.


----------



## dogyears (Aug 11, 2005)

SFU campus on a foggy day. Gloomy but not necessarily sinister. Any Sfu students in here btw ?


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

At night the Washington Monument seems to have red eyes like a monster.


----------



## D-Mac (Sep 11, 2002)

Vanman said:


> Simon Fraser University in Vancouver looks pretty brutal
> 
> It's on top of Burnaby Mountain so at least it has good views:


My cousin, who attends Simon Fraser University, told me it was intentionally designed to be so ghastly so that people would look at the beautiful views instead of looking at the building. The architects felt if they designed a nice looking building, people would ignore the views. Or at least that's what I was told.


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

D-Mac said:


> My cousin, who attends Simon Fraser University, told me it was intentionally designed to be so ghastly so that people would look at the beautiful views instead of looking at the building. The architects felt if they designed a nice looking building, people would ignore the views. Or at least that's what I was told.


That's a retarded concept, I'm glad the 60s/70s are over


----------

